
Secret Air Force Space Plane Lands After More Than 2 Years in Orbit - jaytaylor
https://www.npr.org/2019/10/28/774010986/secret-air-force-space-plane-lands-after-more-than-2-years-in-orbit
======
bo0tzz
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21372822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21372822)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

